# Gradient



## elgo (20. Dezember 2002)

wie kann ich farbige verläufe machen? ich bekomm zwar einen schwarz-weiß verlauf hin - wenn ich aber die farben bei color ändern will bleiben diese in graustufen-töne.

[edit]
ups, sorry: illustrator 10
[/edit]


----------



## Christoph (20. Dezember 2002)

von welchen Programm reden den wir hir?


----------



## mirscho (20. Dezember 2002)

du musst da auf so ein kleien Dreieck oder so klicken, wo du die farbe für den verlauf bestimmen kannst. Dort wählst du dann RGB aus...

so einfach isses...


----------



## elgo (20. Dezember 2002)

danke


----------

